# Valve Cover



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is why the powertrain warranty lasts for 100,000 miles. I would get it replaced and not worry about it.


----------



## Jbet (Jun 28, 2013)

It was just completed, just curious if it was going to be a reoccuring item.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Considering this is the first one i've heard of, i doubt it will be a recurring issue.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Hoon said:


> Considering this is the first one i've heard of, i doubt it will be a recurring issue.


I have read about quite a few on here. Isn't the PCV valve built in so if you throw a code one has to replace the whole valve cover?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Curious, what was the problem? Valve cover cracked, gasket go bad?


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I have read about quite a few on here. Isn't the PCV valve built in so if you throw a code one has to replace the whole valve cover?


No its built into the hose, not the cover itself.

Edit: Apparently there are two of them and one is in the cover itself, and the other is in the hose.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Hoon said:


> Considering this is the first one i've heard of, i doubt it will be a recurring issue.


I had mine replaced at 34,000 for a hairline crack that caused an oil leak. No check engine light though.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Yup, happened to me. There are two pcv valves, one is part of the valve cover.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/9236-check-engine-light-32-000-miles.html


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I replaced a valve cover at 102k just out of warranty.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Hmmm....looks like this might be more common than i thought. 

Where did they fail?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Some fail internally, some crack, and some seals need to be replaced. 

I wonder if using a less volatile full synthetic oil would help. Less oil gunk for the PCV system to process, or get stuck in the valves on engine shutdown. opblood:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

My cam cover its starting to seep oil in front right. It seems the gasket is buckled. Im just gonna do a new seal and hope there are no other causes for this. Maybe I should get the cover as well. I was quoted $22 for the gasket alone. 

How does the cam cover connect with the intake manifold? Is it throught the head? Im asking what is the internal route of the PCV system.


----------



## RobBenzhood (Sep 27, 2014)

36000 miles - I had two lights come on. Service engine and service traction control. Also started to run rough. Ended up that there was a pin hole on the valve cover. Looks like they use pot metal to make these.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> My cam cover its starting to seep oil in front right. It seems the gasket is buckled. Im just gonna do a new seal and hope there are no other causes for this. Maybe I should get the cover as well. I was quoted $22 for the gasket alone.
> 
> How does the cam cover connect with the intake manifold? Is it throught the head? Im asking what is the internal route of the PCV system.


Have a search and look for my valve cover/pcv threads. I pulled the cover and took lots of pics and explained how it all worked. The valve covers are pretty sturdy, but when the crappy PCV system fails, it can cause all sorts of issues. Replaced 3 in my '11 Eco before getting rid of it at 77k. But to be fair, I was messing around with catch cans and I caused the failures.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

RobBenzhood said:


> 36000 miles - I had two lights come on. Service engine and service traction control. Also started to run rough. Ended up that there was a pin hole on the valve cover. Looks like they use pot metal to make these.


Welcome to the forums, what year is your car?


----------



## bajaskier (Feb 11, 2014)

*Cracked valve cover*



Hoon said:


> Considering this is the first one i've heard of, i doubt it will be a recurring issue.


Mine just cracked. Oil blew all over the knock sensor and shorted that as well.


----------

